# Claiming back tax at end of holiday in USA



## kellyr4 (28 Aug 2007)

I am travelling to the USA for a few weeks in October. I have heard about people claiming back the tax on all of their transactions during the trip, in the airport that they are flying back home from. 

Just wondering how it does done. I will be leaving the USA through Atlanta airport. So do I hold on to all of my receipts from things I buy during the holiday, and then go to some office in Atlanta airport to claim back my tax?

I am travelling around the states a bit during my trip, and I have pre-booked all of my hotels on the internet. I have paid tax on all of these bookings. Can I claim back this tax, when I am leaving the country too.  If yes, do I just show the printoff showing the price breakdown and confirmation of each of my hotel reservations?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Aug 2007)

Any use?

*Reclaiming US Sales Tax - Askaboutmoney.com*


----------



## indebtedgal (28 Aug 2007)

i've been looking for info on this too. i believe that lousiana is the only state that will refund sales tax.


----------

